# IVF 1st Cycle failed fertilisation



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello,

I need advice. Just had 1st IVF cycle at Glasgow Royal. Only 4 eggs were collected. No fertilisation and devistated. Anyone know how long I will have to wait for a review appointment? 4 eggs seemed a very low amount. What should I ask at review.

Phone call for test results just told me both eggs and sperm seemed fine no reason given for failed fertilisation.

very sad and very worried. At late 38 I am feeling we are running out of time. Took so long to get on IVF program. Have had several natural pregnancies but none went full term. IVF was suppoed to get us pregnant quicker so we could start low dose heprin once pregnant.

Really need advice. Feeling we may just be getting too old and may just be wasting our time causing us stress and pain. I'm not good with hospitals or needles and have found the IVF process difficult


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

HI hun i just wanted to send you big    and tell you how sorry i am   i'm not sure how long you will have to wait for a follow up as every clinic seems to vary 

pam xx


----------



## sam 2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya hun so sorry about your bfn, we also had our first icsi cycle in Jan 08 it didnt work for us either, i am 32 years old and will go on till it works because the thought of not having a baby is just not thinkable,  my friend is 38 and was trying tc for 8 years she has only had iui treatment and on her 4th attempt it has just worked for them she is so happy and it just shows it may take us a few trys but we have to be patient and hang in there, easier said than done i know only to well but i am sure we will get there,  good luck hun sam x


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you both for your kind thoughts.   After my review meeting it seems that the hospital is now recommending ICSI treatment which we have agreed to. I know need to wait till my next period and then 3 weeks till starting the injections again. They are also recommending a higher dose of the injections.

Only one problem if my period is late I may be running into Xmas period in regards to egg collection & embryo replacement. The hospital clinic shuts for 2 weeks at Xmas. Therefore I may have to wait to start treatment until after Xmas. The waiting is so frustrating.

Lets hope my period hurrays up and I make a treatment cycle before Xmas


----------



## semma (May 5, 2006)

Hi
jst read yr message and I'm also in the same boat.  Had EC on monday where they got 10 eggs, Phone call on tues to say none had fertilised, therefore treatment abandoned.  Feel totally devastated. They can't even give me an explanation as to why its happened which is very worrying considering I had a good response to the drugs.  I have been told I will need ICSI and assisted hatching on m next cycle which looks like it'll be after xmas.  This whole thing has taken it out of me physically, emaotionally and financially.  Having a baby is all I've ever dreamed of, and feel its slipping away, I am 39 at xmas.
Best of luck
Emma


----------



## dosaa (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone I was 40 last Friday 14th November on Tuesday I had 2 eggs collected and yesterday morning had a call from my Consultant to say neither had fertilised - I was devastated, no explanation just that the odds very  low. Planning to try again in Feb but feeling vry low and feel that really running out of time especially as the response to the drugs was poor. Determined to keep going though and will try ICSI next time. Good to talk to you and feel that I'm not alone.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Ayrshire lady

The same happened to me last Thursday. Still feel quite numb and can't believe our first attempt failed and that we will have to go through it all again. I really feel for you   and glad you had a good appt with your consultant. Hope you can start tx before Christmas.

We have our review tomorrow and to be honest I am dreading it. I really don't want to go back to the hospital....anyway I don't want to hijack your post but wanted to say hi and you are not alone, even though it does feel like it sometimes.

xx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi

I just had the same about two weeks ago.. I was on the short cycle but they still only got 5 mature eggs and used 4.. but to get this they had me on a v high dose of menopur.. none fertilised and I had my review yesterday... the consultant said that it's because my eggs are past it due to my age (I'm 39 in Jan)... my FSH that cycle was 10.. which while I know it's not great is also I thuoght not terrible.. we did ICSI so they're saying now that they can only offer IVF with donor eggs..I have been preggers before (when I was 35) but my life was far from stable so I chose not to continue.. am gobsmacked that a mere 3 years later I'm being told that my body is past it... does anyone have anything enlightening re this.. arr others being told that donor eggs are the only way??


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just saw your post and wanted to say that I has 16 eggs collected on my first IVF cycle and none fertilised!!!  I was devestated and thought it was all over.

I have just completed first ICSI cycle and although we got a dreaded BFN out of my 11 mature eggs 10 fertilised this time and I have 4 blasts in the freezer so please don't despair.  Hopefully this is the reason you haven't conceieved in the past and now you can overcome it!!

Its such a hard journey to the end but we will get there!!!   Heres hoping for 2009!!!


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi I want to echo my support.As you can read from my profile I went from zero fertilisation to being on the 2WW this time with 19 eggs collected , 8 embryos and 2 blasts on board. Just to get to this point was better than last time- I really recommend SP & ICSI !!! All the best for future BFPs. Oh by the way you ladies are spring chicken compared to me so don't accept the DE route is the only one for a woman in late thirties unless there is early menopause etc - thinkdocs just want to up their success rates and DE transfers are much more likely to take but that doesn't mean OEs aren't going to work - just take more turns!!!
Rant over and good luck XX


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for all your posts. You may have read on other posts my 2nd IVF with ICSI failed also. We got only four eggs, 2 fertilised and we got 2 xcellent embies but they didn't stick. This happened over Xmas just past. SO i go back tomorrow 3rd Feb for my review. They are now suggesting the short protocol and ICSI.

I don't know if I have the drug right but nurse mentioned Cetrotive?! Anyone had experience with the short protocol?

Ayrshire lady


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Hoping I can give you ladies some hope    

I had 0 fert we were gutted as they got 24 eggs   We were given a reason for our failed fert as the embrologist was as surprised as we were. He checked the eggs and sperm and both were fine, said it looked like either my eggs or dh sperm were missing a receptor and basically this receptor allows the sperm to break into the egg, he said icsi would be the way forward but was warned if that failed then it would be donor egg but we decided to cross that bridge if we got to it. We did the sp, they fertilised I had 2 put back and it worked, initially I was pg with twins but I lost one, but my gorgeous baby boy is now with us, so don't give up hope ladies 

Lots of         to you all
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

We have just had a failed fertilisation with 7 eggs.  We were using donor sperm for the first time due to DH chromosome problem.  Our first cycle (9 months ago) with DHs boys, we got 70% fert rate, so this was a complete shock to us.  !st cycle was icsi and this one was ivf due to everything being normal. 

The doc doesn't know why it happended.  He said the sperm was trying to get in and was good quality and eggs seemed fine. 

we haven't had our consultation yet, but obviously we will do icsi next time but what causes hard eggs,(if thats the problem)  is it age (im nearly 37)  will DHEA help or is it one of those things??


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mini mouse - 
First of all lots of    .  I know how hard a no fert cycle is and what a great big blow!  Hope you are ok!

We had exactly the same although no donor involvement.  I had 16 eggs and none fertilised.  We were told by our consultant that it was due to a missing receptor in either the egg or sperm and thats why they weren't beeing attracted to one another (the sperm were just swimming round the egg!).  Although im not pg yet ICSI has worked for us in terms of fertilisation.

It sounds like your problem may be different if the sperm are attempting to get into the egg.  You might want to ask some questions about the sperm used and whether it has fertilised any other eggs etc to try and understand of its your egg or the sperm thats the problem (i.e. they may be a bit weak if thats possible)!!

Lots of luck with your consultatnt and I really hope you get some decent answers.  It is such a hard thing to go through


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks Truffle

There has been a pg with the sperm used, but obviously each vial is different.  Maybe it was just a bad cycle.  I will ask lots of questions!!


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Thought I'd up date you with my latest trials and tribulations.

Unfortunately have now had 2nd go at ICSI this time on teh short protocol. This time round a lot more egss 122 in totdal. 7 fertilised all grade 1. 5 have been frozen.

2 grade one embies were transferred and failed again to implant. I have had no explanation of possible implant failure. GRI now seem to want me to go straight to FET with no consultant review after last failed implant. Not happy about not having a consultant review but don't want to wait around and miss this months FET oportunity. Time rolls on.

I've been speaking to girls on teh FET board. I am just hoping and praying that one of my wee frosties is our precious child. These 5 are our last NHS hope then we would have to consider going private.

Good luck everyone and keep your fingers and toes crossed for me.

Ayrshire Lady


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

soory about that ayreshire           FET is the one for you.    

We are having one more go with my eggs then moving on the DE.  We have got a NHS cycle booked for may!


----------

